# Help identifiying rear suspension component



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm looking at part number 4. Mine is bent a hair towards the rear bumper from being pulled slightly. Would it be a equalizer bar?? P SUSPENSION/REAR (DRUM BRAKE J93). Fits: Chevrolet | Royal Oaks Chevrolet Online Parts


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Equalizer beam in Chevrolet palance.

Equalizer bar is found in drum brakes used to apply brakes when parking brake used.

Must have been a heck of a yank to deform the beam....a rather stout piece.....this comprises the centering 'eye' for the watts link (Z-Link) pivot.

Rob

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Its listed at bottom of parts list. Looks to be unavailable.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine is bent also it's in the body shop. You'll be better off buying a complete loaded axle that is what I'm on my way to do right. It had to be a hard hit to cause any type of issue with that sub frame connector


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Found it! SUPPORT BAR for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze|13365854


----------

